# What Is A Pain In The Derriere To U?



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

Buonasera, Ladies & Gents,

What do you consider a pain in the derriere ? 

Firstly, there are several character traits that I would consider undesirable and perhaps a few items, I have no control over, for example: waiting longer for a bus for instance ... I just read on my Android Tablet ... 

What I find a real pain in the Derriere:

1) Men who are "Know it Nils" and "Know it Naughts"  ... 
2) Racism ... 
3) People who attempt to get something for nothing ( not paying for it ) in a dishonest manner 
4) Fanatics & Chauvinists ... 
5) Closed Minds ... and a dead end street & life philosophy ... 

Look forward to hearing your Pain in the Derriere Stories ...

Have Lovely Week,
Buonasera,
Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2012)

My biggest PITA moments are: 

Waiting in line to spend money,  sometimes I think it takes longer to spend money than it does to earn it.

Having to listen to other peoples conversations in public or when they are on a cell phone.

People who are late or otherwise undependable.

As I get older, dealing with people in general is a PITA!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 11, 2012)

First thing that came to mind is PLUMBING! I hate it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> First thing that came to mind is PLUMBING! I hate it.


Me too!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

*4Meanthem & Tax Lady:  Plumbing !*

4Meandthem, Sorry about the letter D missing ...

Thanks for the posts ... I only hate plumbing if I have a stuffed drain in the shower ... 

However, this surely has some double innuendos ! 

Have a lovely evening,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> 1) Men who are "Know it Nils" and "Know it Naughts"  ...
> 2) Racism ...
> 3) People who attempt to get something for nothing ( not paying for it ) in a dishonest manner
> 4) Fanatics & Chauvinists ...
> 5) Closed Minds ... and a dead end street & life philosophy ...



Id say, these go without saying, and are worse than a pain in the bum. 

A pain in the bum for me is paperwork. So much of what burocracy is, is just time wasing. You fill things in because you believe that promises will be fulfilled after  you fill in the required paperwork, then you wait and wait and wait... I have been waiting for years for some stuff to get done by government offices, concerning taxes etc... and doubt it ever will get done.


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 11, 2012)

*Highway lanes being closed for miles & miles for construction when they are only working on a 50 foot section.
*People at drive-thru windows who expect you to take an oversized cup & straw  with your left hand while they cover the only place you could possibly get your hand around with both of theirs.
*Trash pickup people who can't walk 2 feet to put your trashcan back where they got it & leave it either in the road or the middle of the driveway.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 11, 2012)

All of the above, but you want to know what really burns my butt???


Wait for it....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A flame about three feet high.  (apologies to Dolly Parton from the movie _"Best Little Whorehouse in Texas")  
_


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> *Highway lanes being closed for miles & miles for construction when they are only working on a 50 foot section.


 

The above and also people who gawk or rubberneck at wrecks.  I admit, I am as curious as the next person but I purposefully avoid looking so that the officer/ volunteer fire dpt person doesn't catch me at it and wave me on through.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2012)

People who are late and show up without a reasonable excuse.
Doctors who always keep patients waiting.
Waiting for assistance while employees are standing around chatting.
Peopl with greasy, dirty looking hair. Makes me want to barf right on them.
GOSSIP!! Hate it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2012)

The roads here in Quebec and they are getting that way in Ontario too. I'm tired of roads so full of pot holes that it looks like I live in a third world country. It's a royal PITA. I can't just have my alloy wheels, with the 3 season tires, put on my car come summer. No, I have to have them balanced, 'cause the little bits of lead have fallen off from hitting so many potholes. grrr


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Something that really sets me off is people who say "Dogs will get fat if they eat real food, rather than kibble". 

Drives me NUTS.   Because, kibble falls out of the sky in the wild, no?  

Wow that felt good to let off my chest, LOL


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> The roads here in Quebec and they are getting that way in Ontario too. I'm tired of roads so full of pot holes that it looks like I live in a third world country. It's a royal PITA. I can't just have my alloy wheels, with the 3 season tires, put on my car come summer. No, I have to have them balanced, 'cause the little bits of lead have fallen off from hitting so many potholes. grrr



Right on the other side of Ontario from you,  and I agree, it's BAD.   But if they did the work right the first time, they wouldn't be back at it in another 3-4 yrs


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2012)

Bella99 said:


> Right on the other side of Ontario from you,  and I agree, it's BAD.   But if they did the work right the first time, they wouldn't be back at it in another 3-4 yrs


Oh, that reminds me. Both the city I live in (Dollard-des-Ormeaux) and the CAA have links for posting pot holes. But, they are only good in winter. I want to report potholes that they haven't fixed since winter.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh, that reminds me. Both the city I live in (Dollard-des-Ormeaux) and the CAA have links for posting pot holes. But, they are only good in winter. I want to report potholes that they haven't fixed since winter.



I think Ottawa used to have that,  but it seems to have disappeared.  A friend of mine bought a new car,  hit a pothole on a high way ramp bend a few days later that threw off his wheels.  He sent the mechanic bill to the city who got the pot hole fixed the next day and said the pot hole was never there 

The roads are horrid,  they keep expanding the highways,  instead of fixing what's broken,  and creating more coming issues.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

people in countries with austerity programs that either complain about not being able to work 30+ hours per week, then retire at 55 years old and expect full health coverage and social security.

or worse, the rich folks in their countries that refuse to suck it up and take a loss bailing them out.

it's taking down the new world economy. a guy in peoria has no job because capital is locked up, really because people who feel austere about their centuries old lifestyle, who look down their noses at americans, l all the same refuse to work as hard as americans to earn the priveledge of retirement and healthvare.

well, you asked...

and i really dislike when people respond to others with an @ sign. 
you can speak @ something, but you should speak *to* a person.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 12, 2012)

No comment. Actually, know-it-alls, that talk down to others.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> people in countries with austerity programs that either complain about not being able to work 30+ hours per week, then retire at 55 years old and expect full health coverage and social security.
> 
> or worse, the rich folks in their countries that refuse to suck it up and take a loss bailing them out.
> 
> ...



The @ comes from facebook *and twitter, I think*.  When you want to tag someone, so they get notified, because you're talking to them, you tag them.  

People just bring it into other parts of the web


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

People who are RUDE!!!
People who are racist!!!
Dishonesty
Gossip
Children who are allowed to yell and scream in a restaruant
Improper clothes in the workplace or at church and at school!!!
Mistreatment of our best friends (animals) especially dogs and cats
I get really angry when people trapise into my yard and proceed to pick fruit, veggies, herbs what have you load them into bags and walk off like they own the place. Flowers too for that matter.I could run out there and have a great big fit!!!
kades  
    here are more but the old mind has gone  blank


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> People who are RUDE!!!
> People who are racist!!!
> Dishonesty
> Gossip
> ...



People come into your yard and pick your stuff, Ma?  That's theft!  I would call the cops on them.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Kades, 

Borrow a friend´s  large dog to scare the pants off of them for starters ! Secondly, take some photos of the creeps, and call the Police ...

Thanks for sharing.
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

To All The Contributors On This Thread,

Thanks alot for all your contributions, feedback, humor, empathy, and stories ...

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 12, 2012)

When people come out of no where and bend down to pat my dog without asking.  He nipped a guy two weeks ago who did this. *I* didn't even see the guy, so I jumped when I saw his hand down near my pup.  His wife told him it was his fault and he shouldn't have done it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kades,
> 
> Borrow a friend´s  large dog to scare the pants off of them for starters ! Secondly, take some photos of the creeps, and call the Police ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Margi,
I've tried the police, in fact my far down the road neighbor is a retired detective!!! The dog we are thinking of getting another German Shephard or Maybe a Rot or Doberman...we shall see...Pictures I'm not so good at taking them...
kades


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2012)

Bella99 said:


> When people come out of no where and bend down to pat my dog without asking. He nipped a guy two weeks ago who did this. *I* didn't even see the guy, so I jumped when I saw his hand down near my pup. His wife told him it was his fault and he shouldn't have done it.


 
I always hold my hands at my side and let the dog sniff me first. I let him decide if he wants to be friends.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I always hold my hands at my side and let the dog sniff me first. I let him decide if he wants to be friends.



We teach the kids to ask,"Is your dog friendly?", then, "May I pat your dog?"

DH uses the abbreviated version, "Is your dog friendly?"


----------



## CraigC (Jun 12, 2012)

My experience working with reptiles, especially the venomous ones, various wild mammals some folks have tried to keep as pets and being in the water with numerous marine species, I have a very healthy respect for both wild and domestic creatures. The term "My Space" needs to be taken literally, as most creatures will bite first and never ask a question later. The stupid find this out pretty fast.

In my younger stupid days, I trespassed into some of those spaces and paid the price. One learned lesson, don't pull nurse sharks by the tail, even small ones. They leave scars that last for years.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> My experience working with reptiles, especially the venomous ones, various wild mammals some folks have tried to keep as pets and being in the water with numerous marine species, I have a very healthy respect for both wild and domestic creatures. The term "My Space" needs to be taken literally, as most creatures will bite first and never ask a question later. *The stupid find this out pretty fast.*
> 
> In my younger stupid days, I trespassed into some of those spaces and paid the price. One learned lesson, don't pull nurse sharks by the tail, even small ones. They leave scars that last for years.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 12, 2012)

People who accost me when entering and/or leaving the market asking for a donation, to sign a petition, or start yakking about a "cause".

Talk to the hand.


----------



## blissful (Jun 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I get really angry when people trapise into my yard and proceed to pick fruit, veggies, herbs what have you load them into bags and walk off like they own the place. Flowers too for that matter.I could run out there and have a great big fit!!!
> kades



You need a sign that says "Trespassers beware, you are not welcome here and I carry a paintball gun". Get a paintball gun and practice with it. Oh and we want your menacing picture here too, you carrying the paintball gun.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> We teach the kids to ask,"Is your dog friendly?", then, "May I pat your dog?"
> 
> DH uses the abbreviated version, "Is your dog friendly?"




I just look em in the eye and say if you don't bite me I won't bite you.

 They seem to understand, nobody has been bit on either side!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just look em in the eye and say if you don't bite me I won't bite you.
> 
> They seem to understand, nobody has been bit on either side!


I taught my kids to respect dogs. Ask first just don't reach out, you can be bitten and badly.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Jun 12, 2012)

people that assume i am stupid, because i am old.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> We teach the kids to ask,"Is your dog friendly?", then, "May I pat your dog?"
> "



what if the dog they're holding isn't their dog, but rather an attack dog, while their dog is a sweetie?

the minkey was the one asking for minney.

anyone remember peter sellers?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what if the dog they're holding isn't their dog, but rather an attack dog, while their dog is a sweetie?
> 
> the minkey was the one asking for minney.
> 
> anyone remember peter sellers?



Huh??  BT, I do remember Peter Sellers, but have NO idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

It was an Inspector Closeau movie. The guy gets bitten, says "I thought you said your dog was friendly!" Closeau's reply, "Oui monsieur, but that is not my dog!"


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> It was an Inspector Closeau movie. The guy gets bitten, says "I thought you said your dog was friendly!" Closeau's reply, "Oui monsieur, but that is not my dog!"



Thanks Greg!  It's been many, many years, did love the PP movies!  Will have to watch them again.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks, greg.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that assume i am stupid, because i am old.


Well that's just downright stupid of the people making the *ass*umptions.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> and i really dislike when people respond to others with an @ sign.
> you can speak @ something, but you should speak *to* a person.


 
@ buckytom (kidding kidding!)  but I am so embarrassed... I'm pretty darn sure I did that on here recently but in my defense I copied it from someone else    Ok, I'm a dork (I'm not pretty darn sure, I'm definitely sure I did it) and I apologize!!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that assume i am stupid, because i am old.


 

In healthcare I notice this a lot.  It isn't the right thing to do.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

blissful said:


> You need a sign that says "Trespassers beware, you are not welcome here and I carry a paintball gun". Get a paintball gun and practice with it. Oh and we want your menacing picture here too, you carrying the paintball gun.


HUMMMMM a paint ball gun huh?  Great idea now I need to learn to point and get my last eye surgery and I'm set.
kades


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 12, 2012)

People I call "Nasty Nice", they try to pretend that they are being nice when in fact they really mean the total opposite.

 					Originally Posted by *babetoo* 

 
_people that assume i am stupid, because i am old._

Or people who think I am stupid because I am unemployed. As soon as my health and the economy get better I want to get back to work.


----------



## blissful (Jun 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> HUMMMMM a paint ball gun huh?  Great idea now I need to learn to point and get my last eye surgery and I'm set.
> kades



Ha ha.......I think they are mostly safe, you just need to hit them so the paint splatters all over them. Purple is nice. The police can identify them by the paint splotches.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that assume i am stupid, because i am old.


Consider the source babe...You've got it on them...They are the ones who are stupid.  Brother what pita's.  You win hands down babe.
kades


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

Merlot said:


> @ buckytom (kidding kidding!)  but I am so embarrassed... I'm pretty darn sure I did that on here recently but in my defense I copied it from someone else    Ok, I'm a dork (I'm not pretty darn sure, I'm definitely sure I did it) and I apologize!!



lol, no problem. it's just my opinion. people can speak or write how they choose. but i'd like to think that it matters that the person you are speaking "to" receives your intended message well. when you speak "at" someone, it implies a disconnect in intentions. it is more about what you have to say rather than the communication at hand.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

@ bt it's just a form of Internet shorthand much like IMO or YMMV or the other abbreviations.

The @ notation is particularly useful when you are replying to two or more previous posts and want to make it clear which posts you are replying to but at the same time are too lazy to go through all the extra motions to make a multi-quote reply, particularly if you are like me and edit down the quotes to the bare essentials.


Okay, another thing that annoys me. Somebody posts some word and then they add (sp?) behind it. It's like an admission, "okay I know my spelling sucks and I know this word is spelled wrong but I'm too lazy to look it up on the Internet and get the word right, even though I'm already on a computer and on the Internet and it would take me 20 seconds to get the spelling correct."


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

you see how that works, greg? you spoke at me, and i took it that way. you merely wanted to make your statement regardless of how you'd think i would take it.

if you wanted to actually converse about it, really wanting me to understand you, you would have spoken "to" me.

pretty simple, huh?

hmm, what does ymmv mean? 

your move, mother vucker?   lol. just kidding.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2012)

I dislike quotes that have been trimmed, but there were no ellipses (the three dots) to indicate where stuff has been removed.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

i often use ellipses, maybe improperly, when implying there's a joke or continued thought to follow.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 12, 2012)

People who run red lights. It's an epidemic here! Also people who hold up traffic because they are texting and not driving. I almost yelled at a young girl today who blocked several cars from getting through the light while she was preoccupied. I did consider getting out my truck and grabbing her phone and throwing it.(Might save her life)


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It was an Inspector Closeau movie. The guy gets bitten, says "I thought you said your dog was friendly!" Closeau's reply, "Oui monsieur, but that is not my dog!"


 
Gotta luv that Inspector.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that assume i am stupid, because i am old.


 
Want to piss me off big time? Assume or treat me as if I am stupid. It takes me all of three seconds to set them straight. Instant anger. "Do I look like I have Alzheimer's?" in a rather nasty tone. Treat me as if I am stupid and I will embarass you and put you in your place. They can't apoligize enough.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

@bt: get over it dude! 

i get annoyed at posts with all lower case and no punctuation but i too got over it dude



taxlady said:


> I dislike quotes that have been trimmed, but there were no ellipses (the three dots) to indicate where stuff has been ...


mee too!

I really like the ... (or) . . .


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2012)

greg, umm ... dude. you get annoyed when babetoo posts in all lowercase? or are you just taking a poorly thought out simple minded shot? because the former would be pretty mean considering babe has been feeling lonely.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

@ bt sorry dude but i meant you, although i enjoy reading your posts even though your caps shift key is borken 

i hadn't noticed that babetoo posts in all lower case

best part about this, i know you're a good guy and i know that you won't hold my teasing as a grudge against me


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom, you made me snort my wine you brat. is your shift key broken? 

My PITA would be um...oh lordy, too many to mention. How about...neighbour's dogs yapping at me while I quietly read on my deck.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate it when people think that making plural's is just a matter of adding 's to make it plural.

(Please note the intended self humor in the above.)


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> greg, umm ... dude. you get annoyed when babetoo posts in all lowercase? or are you just taking a poorly thought out simple minded shot? because the former would be pretty mean considering babe has been feeling lonely.


 
I realize that not everyone is computer savvy. Specially the elderly. I don't even see the errors in spelling or their typing. If I can read it and understnd what they are sayinig, that is all I ask. As I get older, I have become more forgiving of others and less critical. Unless they really are dumb because they choose to be.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, I know another one. Writing "to" when the person means "too". Sometimes it's obvious, but other times I don't understand until I "think it out loud".


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, no problem. it's just my opinion. people can speak or write how they choose. but i'd like to think that it matters that the person you are speaking "to" receives your intended message well. when you speak "at" someone, it implies a disconnect in intentions. it is more about what you have to say rather than the communication at hand.




People who's Shift Key does not work.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I know another one. Writing "to" when the person means "too". Sometimes it's obvious, but other times I don't understand until I "think it out loud".


That's two funny!

I noticed recently that I almost said "too" for "to" until I re-read my post before hitting submit. A problem is that spell checkers only know if it's a real word, not if it's the right one. And lots of things I think shouldn't be words apparently are...

Do witches use spell checkers? (Oops, wrong ley line!)


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> People who's Shift Key does not work.


 
My shift keys work just fine. It is my little crooked fingers that don't work.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> That's two funny!
> 
> I noticed recently that I almost said "too" for "to" until I re-read my post before hitting submit. A problem is that spell checkers only know if it's a real word, not if it's the right one. And lots of things I think shouldn't be words apparently are...
> 
> Do witches use spell checkers? (Oops, wrong ley line!)


A friend of mine submitter a report at work. She used the spell checker. It seemed to think that "doe snot" was acceptable. (space in the wrong place, should have said "does not")


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

there's a function to my improper spelling. 

a long time ago, in the 300 baud days of computer communication, most nerdy tech people typed in the simplest characters possible, or all lowercase. anyone who wanted to appear to shout something wrote it in all capital letters. but that was for rare occasions.

i didn't make it up; it was just that way for speed purposes.

i continued that tradition way past it's use for no good reason, until it became useful again when i began using my droid to communicate online. it has one of those touch screen keyboards where it would take a lot of extra keystrokes to produce capital letters (as opposed to being able to use 2 hands or 2 fingers at the same time on a real qwerty keyboard), so my patience or laziness has come full circle and i have a good reason not to write capital letters.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a touch typist. It would take me more effort not to capitalize.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

you would need really tiny fingers to touch type on the touch screen of a cell phone, taxy. plus, a lot of characters are only available on secondary pages or screens.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you would need really tiny fingers to touch type on the touch screen of a cell phone, taxy. plus, a lot of characters are only available on secondary pages or screens.


Well, yeah, but it's only one extra key stroke on my phone to make a capital letter. And, it capitalizes the first letter of every sentence for me.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

shhh, mine does that too but i'm keeping with tradition.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> shhh, mine does that too but i'm keeping with tradition.


Oh, alright.

But, I remember 300 baud modems. I capitalized letters back then. Now, sending a telex live (as opposed to typing a tape and then having the machine read the tape at what, 56 baud or so), that was another story. I'm not even sure they even had lower case letters. Those old telex machines had really stiff keys. You really had to pound them.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 13, 2012)

A group of people who like to hang out in the parking lot of our Tim Horton's.  They do not go in and buy anything, they take up valuable parking spots, they stand talking to the driver of the car parked beside you and don't move so you can get into your car or drive away, they park their vehicles over the lines so no one can park beside them and they try to stare you down if you dare look at them.

This isn't a single occurance.  My friend and I meet there on a regular basis and this same group is always there.  And the Staff/management don't seem to do anything about it.  If it was my business, they wouldn't be parking if they weren't buying!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

well, you could capitalize, but that slowed transmission by a microsecond in order to transcode on simple bbs systems, and that was a sin. 

my very first job was fixing old teletype equipment. it was a more finely tuned electrical machine than it was a computer.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 13, 2012)

People, Governments or organizations that attempts to curtail a womens right to choice.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> well, you could capitalize, but that slowed transmission by a microsecond in order to transcode on simple bbs systems, and that was a sin.
> 
> my very first job was fixing old teletype equipment. it was a more finely tuned electrical machine than it was a computer.


It wasn't really noticeable on those old BBSs. Almost nobody types fast enough for it to make a difference. We had a game running at our house. Sometimes I would type hints.

Ever hear about the guy who kept getting interrupted by a Greek guy? Sysop.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> People, Governments or organizations that attempts to curtail a womens right to choice.



lol, with a comment like that, are you trying to test the waters??? 

yeah, me too. women need more rights. more opportunities, more support.

(how'm i doin'?)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, with a comment like that, are you trying to test the waters???
> 
> yeah, me too. women need more rights. more opportunities, more support.
> 
> (how'm i doin'?)


Tom mate what has the global lack of shoe shops got to do with "more support" if they want more support the should buy a Wonder Bra.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

there's no lack of shoe shops here, my friend. ask my wife... i mean my credit card company. they asked me if i married and centipede.


wonder bras are like a banana in your pocket.

most of what is promised ends up in a heap on the floor when it matters most...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

There is a lack of shoemakers in España ... One must go to the Central Market ... 

*** Thanks to Bolas and Buckytom who have given such timely feedback ... 

On the whole, Governments and Politics ... The Crisis, The Debt Society and Petty Destructive Crime overall ... 

Have Nice Week,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine submitter a report at work. She used the spell checker. It seemed to think that "doe snot" was acceptable. (space in the wrong place, should have said "does not")



Spell check is ok, I reckon.
'Course spell check indicates that the following sentence is fine:
"Eye have know idea watt aye should dew two correct this."


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> what if the dog they're holding isn't their dog, but rather an attack dog, while their dog is a sweetie?
> 
> the minkey was the one asking for minney.
> 
> anyone remember peter sellers?


 
It's hard to put his French accent into print, but I think it went something like, "Dose your dug baht?"  And yes, the way he said "minkey."


----------



## blissful (Jun 13, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> It's hard to put his French accent into print, but I think it went something like, "Dose your dug baht?"  And yes, the way he said "minkey."


I always laughed at 'minkey' too.

Pain in the Derriere--emails that bait.

A 'friend' (whatever non-friend) that makes an incorrect (false) accusation--begging the response that would correct them, explain something that is none of their business, and defend myself. I just cut contact.

A weird relative that writes to give me an update (how kind) on how uncle whoever's surgery went, purposely forgetting to tell what kind of surgery it was or how they were sick in the first place--begging the question, what is wrong with uncle whoever, almost a demand for a phone call or response to the original weird relative to find out. My solution is to write to the normal relatives and send good wishes to uncle whoever. I don't really need to know that uncle whoever had a successful hysterectomy, I guess, ha ha.

Why can't people just be nice? Stray dogs and strangers are nicer.

I can't abide by the rules here--must capitalize words, use punctuation, never use acronyms, never say anything @ someone, spell perfectly, and use correct grammar. If I'm understood and I understand your post, I'm happy with that. This is just too much pressure!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

I won't start on the errors one makes when it comes to English. What does annoy me is the number of companies that have outsourced their customer service departments offshore. I have no patience trying to explain a problem to someone in another country and then having that person argue with me or get totally lost because I've gone "off script" and the person has been told that he/she cannot escalate the call. It also annoys me because there are so many people out of work in NA and those jobs could help our economies--not to mention provide tax dollars for infrastructure systems and get people off of assistance and back to work.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 13, 2012)

Spin doctors.  Just the facts, please.

Tail-gaters.  Please get off my back bumper.

Balky computers, mine foremost.

Aisle-hoggers at the grocery, just standing and talking.  

TV commercials and political ads.  I know, get a TIVO.  I'm too cheap.

Cats that stand in the doorway and think while I hold the door open for them.  In or Out, like the cartoon on the Today's Funny thread.

Cats that loved flavor X yesterday but won't touch it today.

_Of course_ I still love the cats.


----------



## Claire (Jun 22, 2012)

Right now the list tops with the fact that whenever technology gets "better", I'm left further and further behind.  It makes me want to scream.  Between being totally unable to download music on my new MP3 (does it qualify as new when I've had it for a month and it remains unused) to the fact that yesterday my entire email system crashed and when I managed to bring it back up, my address book was gone.  Totally and completely gone.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno, To All the Contributors on this thread, 

Thanks for all the thread feedback. 

Kindest.
ciao,
Have a nice wkend,
Margi


----------



## blissful (Jun 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, To All the Contributors on this thread,
> 
> Thanks for all the thread feedback.
> 
> ...



So does this mean we have to stop whining? All our pains just stopped? I didn't see a vote. Is this the end of the thread?


----------



## Claire (Jun 22, 2012)

Margi, one thing I learned many years ago is there is no point in discussing, much less arguing, with a closed mind.  I have friends, acquaintances, and relatives who just think one way and that is it.  This is (in USA terms) on both sides of the fence.  I refuse to let them engage me in intellectual conversation, because I know they, well, don't use their intellect. They aren't really stupid, just somewhere along the line let their intellect be sidetracked with political or religious rhetoric without actually thinking a problem through.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> A group of people who like to hang out in the parking lot of our Tim Horton's. They do not go in and buy anything, they take up valuable parking spots, they stand talking to the driver of the car parked beside you and don't move so you can get into your car or drive away, they park their vehicles over the lines so no one can park beside them and they try to stare you down if you dare look at them.
> 
> This isn't a single occurance. My friend and I meet there on a regular basis and this same group is always there. And the Staff/management don't seem to do anything about it. If it was my business, they wouldn't be parking if they weren't buying!


 
LP, when I lived in Tacoma, I had a girlfriend that had a old beat up car that sometimes would refuse to start. It was ashamed to be seen in public. There was a doughnut shop next to the supermarket. The coffee brigade parked there every day, participants changing throughout the day. She would pull up next to a shiny car and swing her door open as hard as she could. DING!! BANG!! "Oh did I do that? Sorry." After about a month of this, they got the message and started to park a few rows back. I thought for sure she was going to get punched a few times. 

At that time insurance was not mandatory in Wash. State.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Blissful:  Certainly not. It is very time consuming to send 9 pages of personal PM Thank You Notes. That is why I usually post a commune note. 

Claire:  I have learnt a long time ago, that I prefer dialogue verses monologue ... Thanks for your feedback and input. 

Addies:  As always your anecdotes are always enjoyable reads.

Ciao, Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Tinlizzie,

I speak Cat, and thus, understand perfectly how you feel ... 

Have a nice wkend. 
Thanks for your post.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2012)

people that tell you they will do something, then don't. can think of five or six right off the bat. hummingbird feeder, didn't happen. we will pull the weeds, didn't happen. oh we can paint that for you, didn't happen. i'll pick up those trees, didn't happen. 

now i just assume that these are empty words. sure is annoying though.


----------



## blissful (Jun 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Blissful:  Certainly not. It is very time consuming to send 9 pages of personal PM Thank You Notes. That is why I usually post a commune note.
> Margi.



Margi--it would never occur to me that anyone would send 9 pages of personal PM's on a forum. I do, however, understand what you are saying. Sadly, thank you notes are not often done on the internet, or in the US. More power to you. Bliss


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 23, 2012)

babetoo said:


> people that tell you they will do something, then don't. can think of five or six right off the bat. hummingbird feeder, didn't happen. we will pull the weeds, didn't happen. oh we can paint that for you, didn't happen. i'll pick up those trees, didn't happen.
> 
> now i just assume that these are empty words. sure is annoying though.



I especially annoyed at people who volunteer without being asked and fail to follow through on their offer. Now someone whom I have asked and possibly "put on the spot", I am still annoyed but more forgiving.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

*Back Stabbers, Gossips, Deceivers & Don´t Thinkers*

Buon Giorno, 

Thanks once again for all the feedbacks. 

I have learnt a long time ago, what is in my control, is what I can change, however, what is not, I have too many other activities keeping me busy. 

Back stabbers = people who go behind one´s back 

Gossips = people who do not mind their own business 

Deceivers =  envious, faux, manipulators who look to sabotage others  

Don´t Thinkers = people who do quintessentials without thinking of the results it may cause or if it harms others

Have a lovely Sunday, 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2012)

Right now it is my own body that has be frustrated.  Ever since menopause (about 10 years ago; I'm 57), I occasionally have my sense of smell go off.  Way off.  Now I've heard of this with other women I know, but they lose it entirely.  For me, most things I used to love just stink.  It comes and goes, but when it's bad, very little tastes good, period.  So between caring for parents stress and this aroma thing, I lost 30 lbs.  Normally I'd say this is a good thing, ten more would be good.  I'm quite tall and large-boned and muscular, so I think maybe two people have noticed.  But I just can't trust weight loss.  The last time this happened I bought some new clothes that went to Goodwill when my sense of scent came back.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno,
> 
> Back stabbers = people who go behind one´s back
> 
> ...


 
Living in this building has given me a new and deeper hatred of gossip. And not because it has been directed at or about me. Just that I have seen how vicious it can become. There is a clique that meets every morning in one of the apartments for coffee. I don't think they realize how their voices carry. They leave the door open and you can hear them way down the hall. There is one woman here who has had a some serious physical harm done to her from a relative. As a result, she is very careful who she answers her door to. According to this clique, she is now nothing better than a snob. "Who does she think she is? She acts better than any of us. She thinks she has money and tries to act it. She has nothing but trash for relatives." These are just a few of some of the remarks that have been heard. But if they see her in the laundry room or hallways, butter would melt in their mouths. Sometimes I will speak up when I hear a person starting to gossip. I had one woman tell me, "It isn't gossip if it is true." Gossip is gossip. When you are talking about a person and the subject matter does not concern you, then it is gossip. And it can be very hurtful and mean.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Addie, Buonasera,

Thank you for your feedback. 

Indirect or direct Gossip is potentially dangerous ... and can land up hurting innocent people´s reputations and 99% of the time it is B.S. anyway ... 

Another point, I am not a Click / Clique woman ... And thus, dislike Gangs, which is what a Click really is ...   

Yes, you are right, as it can endanger or put someone innocent at great risk. 

Thanks for your input,
Ciao, Margi.


----------

